# Zimba Kola



## #1twin (Feb 16, 2009)

Can any one tell me the age or value of this ACL. It is from Birmingham, Ala. I think it is from the early fifties, but that is just a guess. Thanks, Marvin " the mole"


----------



## wonkapete (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Marvin, in that shape, it's about a $5 bottle.  You know, there was a local bottler of Zimba.  Prichard bottling works, in Mobile, bottled Zimba.  I have several.  These are typically from about 1947-1949.


----------



## #1twin (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info. This one was bottled by THE MAGIC CITY BOTTLING CO. BIRMINGHAM, ALA. according to the back side.    
 Thanks for the reply, Marvin


----------



## ncbred (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's an embossed one from Everettes, NC.


----------



## mikemobilealabama (May 7, 2012)

i have also dug a few here in mobile.... mine are 1946


----------



## mikemobilealabama (May 7, 2012)

ive also dug some fosko colas and orange crush bottles from the same pile all dated in the 40s....


----------

